# Sticky  Service and Parts Manuals!



## phreebsd

We now have 73 manuals!!
Thanks to mrdk1, scavengerboy, and me!!
:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

Good work. I know those have got to be tough to get a hold of.


----------



## phreebsd

searched high and low my friend!
i think we have more than anyone else on the net!
(any other community that is..)


----------



## Yesterday

needed: 05ish griz 660


----------



## phreebsd

2001
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual : Yamaha Grizzly 660 Service Manual (12.27 MB)


----------



## Yesterday

dir 05, or are they the same/similar?


----------



## MUDDIE49

Hey Bud, i need one for a 2009 Polaris sportsman 500HO..not that anything is wrong,but i'd like to know alot more about this new ATv of my'in....Thanks MUDDIE49


----------



## phreebsd

i dont have that one yet. i do have the 2009 850XP.
currently looking for the 500 H.O. and the 550XP


----------



## phreebsd

current count is 134 manuals and 48 PC maps.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:headbang: You Guys ROCK Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Big D

You'd put a smile on my face if you could find one for a 2003 Arctic Cat 500 (red). 
I can't believe there's a difference based on the colour!


----------



## phreebsd

there is?


----------



## phreebsd

Big D said:


> You'd put a smile on my face if you could find one for a 2003 Arctic Cat 500 (red).
> I can't believe there's a difference based on the colour!


 
PM sent


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> there is?


I don't know about if there is a different manual, but when you order parts, yup, colour makes a difference.


----------



## snipe523

If you get a chance to look can you try to find one for the Scrambler 500 4x4's? I have looked but can't find one.


----------



## phreebsd

certainly. i think i saw that one but failed to retrieve it. ill try to get it before i sleep tonight.


----------



## psychoracing

I seen the 01 Grizzly but would like to know if you have one for a 05 660 ? thanks in advance!


----------



## phreebsd

No sir i got another guy needing that one too.im looking for it and a scrambler manual.


----------



## trailrider962009

*1996 polaris trailblazer 250*

i thought i'd check and see if you have a manual for a 1996 polaris trailblazer 250


----------



## trailrider962009

how about a 1999


----------



## sweeper

Can the manual gods find one for a 01 2510 diesel mule Kawasiki not four legged. Thanks in advance!! I just not having any luck.


----------



## phreebsd

i will check for you


----------



## phreebsd

i have acquired this manual! 
i will upload it sometime tonight!


----------



## sweeper

I knew the manual gods would come thru for me! Thanks phreebsd


----------



## phreebsd

lord! the dude who "has the manual" has not gotten it to me yet.
making me mad!
ill upload as soon as i receive it. certainly by tomorrow!


----------



## phreebsd

Still waiting on him. "He sent to me" but I have not received it yet. Awaiting response from him today.


Here's an updated master list! Updated 10/13/2009

UPDATED 10-13-2009

*Service Manuals* 
*ARCTIC CAT
*2007 Arctic Cat 250 Service manual 
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
Arctic Cat 2006 400 400TBX 400TRV 500 500TBX 500TRV 650H1 650 Vtwin
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
2006 Prowler Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual
2008 Arctic Cat DVX400 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 50/90 Service manual
2010 Arctic Cat DVX90 and 90 utility service manual
2010 Arctic at 150 service manual
Arctic Cat 650 V2 2006 - Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2007 700 diesel service manual

*Argo
*Argo 23HP Briggs Engine Parts Manual 
Argo 6x6 8x8 Service Manual 
CAN-AM
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual

*E-Ton*
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual
E-Ton EXL150Y Parts Manual

*HONDA
*Honda 81-84 atc250r service manual
Honda ATC 70-125 Pre 85 Service Manual
Honda 86-87atc200x service manual
Honda atc250es 85-87 service manual
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
Honda TRX300FW 2000-2005 Service Manual
Honda Rancher TRX420 07-08 Service Manual
Honda Common Service Manual
Honda Foreman 400 95-2003 Service Manual
88-92 honda trx300 & trx300D
Honda Common service manual
Honda TRX500 FE/FA/FM 2005-2006 Foreman Service Manual
88-92 TRX200/SX service data
TRX250ES/SX TRX250 service data
00-06 TRX350 Wiring diagrams
74-87 ATC70 & TRX70 service data
88-92 TRX125 service data
88-92 TRX350[D] service data
04 Honda TRX350FE PARTS CATALOG
07-08 Honda ESP TRX420 fe
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual

*KAWASAKI
*Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
2008 Kawasaki Teryx Service Manual 
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Prairie 700 2004 KVF700 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual

*KTM*
2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment

*KYMCO*
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90

*POLARIS*
2005 Polaris SP 400&500 service manual
2007 SPORTSMAN 700/800/800 X2 EFI Service Manual
Sportsman 400-500 2001 Service Manual
2003 Polaris Scrambler50/90 Outlaw90 Predator90 Service Manual
88-92 Trail boss service data
09 Polaris 850 EFI/HD/EPS service manual
2005 sportsman 700/800 service manual
2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
Polaris RZR 2008 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris X2 700 800EFI 800 Touring Service Manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual 


*SUZUKI
*88-92 LT300E service data : Condensed data for 88-92 LT300E & LTF300
88-92 LT230E/S service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT230E/S & LT250S
88-92 LT160E service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT160E Covers: General Specs. Tune-up Specs. Sizes-Clearances Capac
88-92 LT500R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT500R
88-92 LT250R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT250R
88-92 LT80 service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT80
88-92 LT-F4WD service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 Suzuki LT-F4WD Covers models: Lt-4WD LT-F4W
Suzuki LT500R Quadzilla 1987 Service Manual : Service Manual for the legendary Suzuki LT500R 1987
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual : Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
KingQuad 700 2005 Service Manual : Service Manual for 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700

*UNION*
2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual

*YAMAHA
*2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Service Manual
2001-YFM660 Raptor Service Manual
2003 YFZ450S service Manual
04 Yamaha YFM350S Service Manual Supplement
01 YFS200P blaster manual supplement
88-92 YFM350ER YFM350FW service data
88 Yamaha YFM350X : Condensed service data for 88 Yamaha YFM350X
88-92 Yamaha condensed data : 88-92 Yamaha condensed service data for: YFM200DX YFM225 YFM250 YFU1 YFU1T
87 Yamaha YFM350xt maintenance : Condensed data for 87 Yamaha YFM350xt Maintenance
87 Yamaha FYM350XT condensed service data : Condensed service data for 87 Yamaha FYM350XT
04-08 Grizzly 350 4WD Service Manual
2001 Yamaha Warrior Service Manual Supplement
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplement
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 service
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supl
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250_Bruin250_1998-2005_ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
Yamaha ATC YT60 Zinger
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual


*Owners Manuals*
*CanAM
*CanAm Renegade 2010 500/800/800X Owners Manual 
CanAm Outlander 2010 500/650/800R Max Owner Manual 
CanAM Outlander 2010 500/650/800R EFI Owners Manua 
CanAM Outlander 2010 400 EFI & Max Owners Manual
CanAm Outlander 2007 500-650-800 Max Owner manual 
CanAm Renegade 2007 800 owner manual
CanAm DS 650 X 2007 owner manual

*Honda*
2006 TRX680FA Rincon Owner manual 
2006 TRX500FA Owners manual 
2006 TRX400FA Owners manual 
2007 TRX420TM/FM Owners manual
2007 Honda TRX420TE/FE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX250TE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TM/FM owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TE/FE owner manual

*Kawasaki*
Brute Force 750 Owners Manual
Kazuma
Kazuma Jaguar 500 Owner Manual
Kazuma Meerkat 50 ATV owners manual 

*Yamaha*
2000 Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual
2004 Yamaha Kodiak Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Owners Manual
2007 Raptor YFM700RSEW Owners manual 
2006 Wolverine YFM450FXV Owners manual 
2006 Blaster YFS200V Owners manual
2008 Grizzly 700FI owner manual
2004 BigBear 400 Owner manual

*Polaris*
2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Predator 50 Owners Manual
2005 Polaris Sportsman 800EFI owner manual 
2005 Polaris sportsman 700EFI owner manual 
2005 Sportsman 6x6 owners manual

*Youth ATV's*
Kazuma 100/110 owner manual
Kazuma mini falcon 90 Owners Manual
Dingo 150 ATV owners manual 
Kazuma Falcon 150/250 owner manual


*Miscellaneous Docs
*Kawasaki FD671D-FD791D service manual
The Manual of Bicycle Repair : The Manual of Bicycle Repair, pedal that is..
ATV farm safety manual
Fuel to oil ratio chart
Two-stroke Tuner's Handbook
Two Stroke Performance Tuning Handbook
1965-78 Evinrude 1.5-35 HP Service/repair
Honda wiring colour codes
TGB Blade 250 service manual : Taiwan Golden Bee Blade 250 service manual
Keihin jet listings : Keihin jet listings and what they fit.
Sprocket gear and ratio cheat sheet : Sprocket gear and ratio helper for sport quads..
K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet : K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet 32 pages. Check it out!
Study Of Motorcycle Oils by Amsoil : Great informational article testing a variety of motorcycle oils
Electrical fault finding flow chart : A flow chart for fault finding your charging system
ATV winching : A article on your basic winch techniques
Tech tip - Electrical system : Electrical System care tech tip
Tech tip - Chain care : Chain adjustment tech tip
Milkuni VM Carb Tuning Manual 

*POWER COMMANDER MAPS*
*Arctic Cat
*Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model

*Can Am
*Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter 

*Honda
*Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter

*Kawasaki
*Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter
Map - 2008 Brute750 Snorkels SuperTrapp Exhaust, Stock AF 
Map - 2008 Brute750 TwinAir SwampSeries Exhaust

*Polaris*
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter

*Suzuki 
*Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust

*Yamaha*
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map

*TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals.......17 
ATV Service Manuals..............130 
Miscellaneous Docs..................18 
Owner's Manuals.....................40 
Power Commander Maps...........48*

*Total ----------------------- 253*


----------



## sweeper

Your still closer than I have gotten to finding one. Thanks for all your efforts at finding these for us.


----------



## phreebsd

he definitely has it. Getting it to me is the problem.


----------



## phreebsd

Sweeper

KAF950 Mule 2510 Diesel Service Manual has been added!
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=268


----------



## sweeper

THANKS phreebsd this will help!! I don't know how yall do it but keep doing it please!!!


----------



## mrkd1

just added honda owners manual for 06 trx650, 06-trx450r/er, 98-trx450es
also some parts cataloques for the atc's a honda and some yamaha.


----------



## mrkd1

trailrider962009 said:


> i thought i'd check and see if you have a manual for a 1996 polaris trailblazer 250


There is a condensed service data for a 92.. tune specs and some repair info..


----------



## Yesterday

nice


----------



## phreebsd

thank you mrkd1 !


----------



## phreebsd

UDATED AGAIN

UPDATED 10-16-2009
ARCTIC CAT
2007 Arctic Cat 250 Service manual 
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
Arctic Cat 2006 400 400TBX 400TRV 500 500TBX 500TRV 650H1 650 Vtwin
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
2006 Prowler Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual
2008 Arctic Cat DVX400 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 50/90 Service manual
2010 Arctic Cat DVX90 and 90 utility service manual
2010 Arctic at 150 service manual
Arctic Cat 650 V2 2006 - Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2007 700 diesel service manual
Argo
Argo 23HP Briggs Engine Parts Manual 
Argo 6x6 8x8 Service Manual 
CAN-AM
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual

E-Ton
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual
E-Ton EXL150Y Parts Manual

HONDA
Honda 81-84 atc250r service manual
Honda ATC 70-125 Pre 85 Service Manual
Honda 86-87atc200x service manual
Honda atc250es 85-87 service manual
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
Honda TRX300FW 2000-2005 Service Manual
Honda Rancher TRX420 07-08 Service Manual
Honda Common Service Manual
Honda Foreman 400 95-2003 Service Manual
88-92 honda trx300 & trx300D
Honda Common service manual
Honda TRX500 FE/FA/FM 2005-2006 Foreman Service Manual
88-92 TRX200/SX service data
TRX250ES/SX TRX250 service data
00-06 TRX350 Wiring diagrams
74-87 ATC70 & TRX70 service data
88-92 TRX125 service data
88-92 TRX350[D] service data
04 Honda TRX350FE PARTS CATALOG
07-08 Honda ESP TRX420 fe
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
ATC350X 1985-1986 Parts cataloque 

KAWASAKI
Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
KAF950 Mule 2510 Diesel 1999 Service Manual
2008 Kawasaki Teryx Service Manual 
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Prairie 700 2004 KVF700 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual

KTM
2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment

KYMCO
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90

POLARIS
2005 Polaris SP 400&500 service manual
2007 SPORTSMAN 700/800/800 X2 EFI Service Manual
Sportsman 400-500 2001 Service Manual
2003 Polaris Scrambler50/90 Outlaw90 Predator90 Service Manual
88-92 Trail boss service data
09 Polaris 850 EFI/HD/EPS service manual
2005 sportsman 700/800 service manual
2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
Polaris RZR 2008 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris X2 700 800EFI 800 Touring Service Manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual 


SUZUKI
88-92 LT300E service data : Condensed data for 88-92 LT300E & LTF300
88-92 LT230E/S service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT230E/S & LT250S
88-92 LT160E service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT160E Covers: General Specs. Tune-up Specs. Sizes-Clearances Capac
88-92 LT500R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT500R
88-92 LT250R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT250R
88-92 LT80 service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT80
88-92 LT-F4WD service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 Suzuki LT-F4WD Covers models: Lt-4WD LT-F4W
Suzuki LT500R Quadzilla 1987 Service Manual : Service Manual for the legendary Suzuki LT500R 1987
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual : Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
KingQuad 700 2005 Service Manual : Service Manual for 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700

UNION
2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual

YAMAHA
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Service Manual
2001-YFM660 Raptor Service Manual
2003 YFZ450S service Manual
04 Yamaha YFM350S Service Manual Supplement
01 YFS200P blaster manual supplement
88-92 YFM350ER YFM350FW service data
88 Yamaha YFM350X : Condensed service data for 88 Yamaha YFM350X
88-92 Yamaha condensed data : 88-92 Yamaha condensed service data for: YFM200DX YFM225 YFM250 YFU1 YFU1T
87 Yamaha YFM350xt maintenance : Condensed data for 87 Yamaha YFM350xt Maintenance
87 Yamaha FYM350XT condensed service data : Condensed service data for 87 Yamaha FYM350XT
04-08 Grizzly 350 4WD Service Manual
2001 Yamaha Warrior Service Manual Supplement
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplement
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 service
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supl
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250_Bruin250_1998-2005_ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
Yamaha ATC YT60 Zinger
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
YTZ250S Parts cataloque 
YTM225DXN Parts cataloque 
YTM200ERN Parts cataloque 
YT175J Parts cataloque 
YT125G-H-J Parts catalogue 


Owners Manuals
CanAM
CanAm Renegade 2010 500/800/800X Owners Manual 
CanAm Outlander 2010 500/650/800R Max Owner Manual 
CanAM Outlander 2010 500/650/800R EFI Owners Manua 
CanAM Outlander 2010 400 EFI & Max Owners Manual
CanAm Outlander 2007 500-650-800 Max Owner manual 
CanAm Renegade 2007 800 owner manual
CanAm DS 650 X 2007 owner manual
Honda
2005 TRX650FA Owners manual
2006 TRX450R-ER Owners manual 
1998 TRX450-ES Owners manual
2006 TRX680FA Rincon Owner manual 
2006 TRX500FA Owners manual 
2006 TRX400FA Owners manual 
2007 TRX420TM/FM Owners manual
2007 Honda TRX420TE/FE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX250TE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TM/FM owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TE/FE owner manual

Kawasaki
Brute Force 750 Owners Manual
Kazuma
Kazuma Jaguar 500 Owner Manual
Kazuma Meerkat 50 ATV owners manual 

Yamaha
2000 Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual
2004 Yamaha Kodiak Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Owners Manual
2007 Raptor YFM700RSEW Owners manual 
2006 Wolverine YFM450FXV Owners manual 
2006 Blaster YFS200V Owners manual
2008 Grizzly 700FI owner manual
2004 BigBear 400 Owner manual

Polaris
2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Predator 50 Owners Manual
2005 Polaris Sportsman 800EFI owner manual 
2005 Polaris sportsman 700EFI owner manual 
2005 Sportsman 6x6 owners manual

Youth ATV's
Kazuma 100/110 owner manual
Kazuma mini falcon 90 Owners Manual
Dingo 150 ATV owners manual 
Kazuma Falcon 150/250 owner manual


Miscellaneous Docs
Kawasaki FD671D-FD791D service manual
The Manual of Bicycle Repair : The Manual of Bicycle Repair, pedal that is..
ATV farm safety manual
Fuel to oil ratio chart
Two-stroke Tuner's Handbook
Two Stroke Performance Tuning Handbook
1965-78 Evinrude 1.5-35 HP Service/repair
Honda wiring colour codes
TGB Blade 250 service manual : Taiwan Golden Bee Blade 250 service manual
Keihin jet listings : Keihin jet listings and what they fit.
Sprocket gear and ratio cheat sheet : Sprocket gear and ratio helper for sport quads..
K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet : K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet 32 pages. Check it out!
Study Of Motorcycle Oils by Amsoil : Great informational article testing a variety of motorcycle oils
Electrical fault finding flow chart : A flow chart for fault finding your charging system
ATV winching : A article on your basic winch techniques
Tech tip - Electrical system : Electrical System care tech tip
Tech tip - Chain care : Chain adjustment tech tip
Milkuni VM Carb Tuning Manual 

POWER COMMANDER MAPS
Arctic Cat
Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model

Can Am
Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter 

Honda
Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter

Kawasaki
Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter
Map - 2008 Brute750 Snorkels SuperTrapp Exhaust, Stock AF 
Map - 2008 Brute750 TwinAir SwampSeries Exhaust

Polaris
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter

Suzuki 
Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust

Yamaha
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map

TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals 17 
ATV Service Manuals 137 
Miscellaneous Docs 18 
Owner's Manuals 43 
Power Commander Maps 48
--------------------- ---
263


----------



## phreebsd

17 New Manuals Added. 3 of those are Honda Repair videos. Factory made. 
Subscribers Enjoy!

*UPDATED 10-21-2009*

*Service Manuals*
ARCTIC CAT
2007 Arctic Cat 250 Service manual 
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
Arctic Cat 2006 400 400TBX 400TRV 500 500TBX 500TRV 650H1 650 Vtwin
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
2006 Prowler Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual
2008 Arctic Cat DVX400 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 50/90 Service manual
2010 Arctic Cat DVX90 and 90 utility service manual
2010 Arctic at 150 service manual
Arctic Cat 650 V2 2006 - Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2007 700 diesel service manual
Arctic Cat 2002 250 300 375 400 500M 500A Service Manual

Argo
Argo 23HP Briggs Engine Parts Manual 
Argo 6x6 8x8 Service Manual 
CAN-AM
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual

E-Ton
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual
E-Ton EXL150Y Parts Manual

HONDA
Honda 81-84 atc250r service manual
Honda ATC 70-125 Pre 85 Service Manual
Honda 86-87atc200x service manual
Honda atc250es 85-87 service manual
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
Honda TRX300FW 2000-2005 Service Manual
Honda Rancher TRX420 07-08 Service Manual
Honda Common Service Manual
Honda Foreman 400 95-2003 Service Manual
88-92 honda trx300 & trx300D
Honda Common service manual
Honda TRX500 FE/FA/FM 2005-2006 Foreman Service Manual
88-92 TRX200/SX service data
TRX250ES/SX TRX250 service data
00-06 TRX350 Wiring diagrams
74-87 ATC70 & TRX70 service data
88-92 TRX125 service data
88-92 TRX350[D] service data
04 Honda TRX350FE PARTS CATALOG
07-08 Honda ESP TRX420 fe
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
ATC350X 1985-1986 Parts cataloque 
TRX350FE/FM TE/TM 2002 2003 Service Manual
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Components
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Function
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Troubleshooting

KAWASAKI
Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
KAF950 Mule 2510 Diesel 1999 Service Manual
2008 Kawasaki Teryx Service Manual 
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Prairie 700 2004 KVF700 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual

KTM
2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment

KYMCO
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90

POLARIS
2005 Polaris SP 400&500 service manual
2007 SPORTSMAN 700/800/800 X2 EFI Service Manual
Sportsman 400-500 2001 Service Manual
2003 Polaris Scrambler50/90 Outlaw90 Predator90 Service Manual
88-92 Trail boss service data
09 Polaris 850 EFI/HD/EPS service manual
2005 sportsman 700/800 service manual
2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
Polaris RZR 2008 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris X2 700 800EFI 800 Touring Service Manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual 


SUZUKI
88-92 LT300E service data : Condensed data for 88-92 LT300E & LTF300
88-92 LT230E/S service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT230E/S & LT250S
88-92 LT160E service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT160E Covers: General Specs. Tune-up Specs. Sizes-Clearances Capac
88-92 LT500R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT500R
88-92 LT250R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT250R
88-92 LT80 service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT80
88-92 LT-F4WD service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 Suzuki LT-F4WD Covers models: Lt-4WD LT-F4W
Suzuki LT500R Quadzilla 1987 Service Manual : Service Manual for the legendary Suzuki LT500R 1987
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual : Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
KingQuad 700 2005 Service Manual : Service Manual for 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Porting Instructions
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Tuning Guide 
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Service Manual

UNISON
2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual

YAMAHA
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Service Manual
2001-YFM660 Raptor Service Manual
2003 YFZ450S service Manual
04 Yamaha YFM350S Service Manual Supplement
01 YFS200P blaster manual supplement
88-92 YFM350ER YFM350FW service data
88 Yamaha YFM350X : Condensed service data for 88 Yamaha YFM350X
88-92 Yamaha condensed data : 88-92 Yamaha condensed service data for: YFM200DX YFM225 YFM250 YFU1 YFU1T
87 Yamaha YFM350xt maintenance : Condensed data for 87 Yamaha YFM350xt Maintenance
87 Yamaha FYM350XT condensed service data : Condensed service data for 87 Yamaha FYM350XT
04-08 Grizzly 350 4WD Service Manual
2001 Yamaha Warrior Service Manual Supplement
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplement
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 service
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Suppl
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250_Bruin250_1998-2005_ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
Yamaha ATC YT60 Zinger
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
YTZ250S Parts cataloque 
YTM225DXN Parts cataloque 
YTM200ERN Parts cataloque 
YT175J Parts cataloque 
YT125G-H-J Parts catalogue 
1994-2004 Wolverine YFM35FXG Service Manual
1983-1986 Yamaha Moto-4 200 & 225 Service Manual
YTM200K Service Manual 3wheeler 1983 to 1986


*Owners Manuals* 
CanAM
CanAm Renegade 2010 500/800/800X Owners Manual 
CanAm Outlander 2010 500/650/800R Max Owner Manual 
CanAM Outlander 2010 500/650/800R EFI Owners Manua 
CanAM Outlander 2010 400 EFI & Max Owners Manual
CanAm Outlander 2007 500-650-800 Max Owner manual 
CanAm Renegade 2007 800 owner manual
CanAm DS 650 X 2007 owner manual
Honda
2005 TRX650FA Owners manual
2006 TRX450R-ER Owners manual 
1998 TRX450-ES Owners manual
2006 TRX680FA Rincon Owner manual 
2006 TRX500FA Owners manual 
2006 TRX400FA Owners manual 
2007 TRX420TM/FM Owners manual
2007 Honda TRX420TE/FE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX250TE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TM/FM owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TE/FE owner manual

Kawasaki
Brute Force 750 Owners Manual
Kazuma
Kazuma Jaguar 500 Owner Manual
Kazuma Meerkat 50 ATV owners manual 

Yamaha
2000 Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual
2004 Yamaha Kodiak Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Owners Manual
2007 Raptor YFM700RSEW Owners manual 
2006 Wolverine YFM450FXV Owners manual 
2006 Blaster YFS200V Owners manual
2008 Grizzly 700FI owner manual
2004 BigBear 400 Owner manual
1984 YTM225DXM Owners Manual

Polaris
2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Predator 50 Owners Manual
2005 Polaris Sportsman 800EFI owner manual 
2005 Polaris sportsman 700EFI owner manual 
2005 Sportsman 6x6 owners manual

Youth ATV's
Kazuma 100/110 owner manual
Kazuma mini falcon 90 Owners Manual
Dingo 150 ATV owners manual 
Kazuma Falcon 150/250 owner manual


*Miscellaneous Docs*
Kawasaki FD671D-FD791D service manual
The Manual of Bicycle Repair : The Manual of Bicycle Repair, pedal that is..
ATV farm safety manual
Fuel to oil ratio chart
Two-stroke Tuner's Handbook
Two Stroke Performance Tuning Handbook
1965-78 Evinrude 1.5-35 HP Service/repair
Honda wiring colour codes
TGB Blade 250 service manual : Taiwan Golden Bee Blade 250 service manual
Keihin jet listings : Keihin jet listings and what they fit.
Sprocket gear and ratio cheat sheet : Sprocket gear and ratio helper for sport quads..
K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet : K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet 32 pages. Check it out!
Study Of Motorcycle Oils by Amsoil : Great informational article testing a variety of motorcycle oils
Electrical fault finding flow chart : A flow chart for fault finding your charging system
ATV winching : A article on your basic winch techniques
Tech tip - Electrical system : Electrical System care tech tip
Tech tip - Chain care : Chain adjustment tech tip
Milkuni VM Carb Tuning Manual 

*POWER COMMANDER MAPS*
Arctic Cat
Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model

Can Am
Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter 

Honda
Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter

Kawasaki
Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter
Map - 2008 Brute750 Snorkels SuperTrapp Exhaust, Stock AF 
Map - 2008 Brute750 TwinAir SwampSeries Exhaust

Polaris
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter

Suzuki 
Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust

Yamaha
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map

*TOTALS *
*3-Wheeler Service Manuals....... 25 *
*ATV Service Manuals............... 145 *
*Miscellaneous Docs................... 18 *
*Owner's Manuals...................... 44 *
*Power Commander Maps........... 48*
*--------------------- ---------------*
*---GRAND TOTAL--------------> 280*


----------



## phreebsd

7 new manuals added! They are highlighted in RED


UPDATED 10-31-2009
ARCTIC CAT
2007 Arctic Cat 250 Service manual 
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
Arctic Cat 2006 400 400TBX 400TRV 500 500TBX 500TRV 650H1 650 Vtwin
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
2006 Prowler Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual
2008 Arctic Cat DVX400 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 50/90 Service manual
2010 Arctic Cat DVX90 and 90 utility service manual
2010 Arctic at 150 service manual
Arctic Cat 650 V2 2006 - Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2007 700 diesel service manual
Arctic Cat 2002 250 300 375 400 500M 500A Service Manual

Argo
Argo 23HP Briggs Engine Parts Manual 
Argo 6x6 8x8 Service Manual 
CAN-AM
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual

E-Ton
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual
E-Ton EXL150Y Parts Manual

HONDA
Honda 81-84 atc250r service manual
Honda ATC 70-125 Pre 85 Service Manual
Honda 86-87atc200x service manual
Honda atc250es 85-87 service manual
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
Honda TRX300FW 2000-2005 Service Manual
Honda Rancher TRX420 07-08 Service Manual
Honda Common Service Manual
Honda Foreman 400 95-2003 Service Manual
88-92 honda trx300 & trx300D
Honda Common service manual
Honda TRX500 FE/FA/FM 2005-2006 Foreman Service Manual
88-92 TRX200/SX service data
TRX250ES/SX TRX250 service data
00-06 TRX350 Wiring diagrams
74-87 ATC70 & TRX70 service data
88-92 TRX125 service data
88-92 TRX350[D] service data
04 Honda TRX350FE PARTS CATALOG
07-08 Honda ESP TRX420 fe
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
ATC350X 1985-1986 Parts cataloque 
TRX350FE/FM TE/TM 2002 2003 Service Manual
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Components
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Function
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Troubleshooting

KAWASAKI
Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
KAF950 Mule 2510 Diesel 1999 Service Manual
2008 Kawasaki Teryx Service Manual 
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Prairie 700 2004 KVF700 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual

KTM
2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment

KYMCO
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90

POLARIS
2005 Polaris SP 400&500 service manual
2007 SPORTSMAN 700/800/800 X2 EFI Service Manual
Sportsman 400-500 2001 Service Manual
2003 Polaris Scrambler50/90 Outlaw90 Predator90 Service Manual
88-92 Trail boss service data
09 Polaris 850 EFI/HD/EPS service manual
2005 sportsman 700/800 service manual
2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
Polaris RZR 2008 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris X2 700 800EFI 800 Touring Service Manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual 
Polaris ranger 500efi 2009 service manual 
Polaris scrambler 500 2009 service manual 
Polaris youth models 2009 service manual 
Polaris youth models 2009 service manual 
Polaris outlaw 450-525 2008 service manual 
Polaris youth models 2008 service manual 
Polaris outlaw 450-525 2008 service manual 
 


SUZUKI
88-92 LT300E service data : Condensed data for 88-92 LT300E & LTF300
88-92 LT230E/S service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT230E/S & LT250S
88-92 LT160E service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT160E Covers: General Specs. Tune-up Specs. Sizes-Clearances Capac
88-92 LT500R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT500R
88-92 LT250R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT250R
88-92 LT80 service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT80
88-92 LT-F4WD service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 Suzuki LT-F4WD Covers models: Lt-4WD LT-F4W
Suzuki LT500R Quadzilla 1987 Service Manual : Service Manual for the legendary Suzuki LT500R 1987
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual : Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
KingQuad 700 2005 Service Manual : Service Manual for 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Porting Instructions
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Tuning Guide 
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Service Manual

UNION
2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual

YAMAHA
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Service Manual
2001-YFM660 Raptor Service Manual
2003 YFZ450S service Manual
04 Yamaha YFM350S Service Manual Supplement
01 YFS200P blaster manual supplement
88-92 YFM350ER YFM350FW service data
88 Yamaha YFM350X : Condensed service data for 88 Yamaha YFM350X
88-92 Yamaha condensed data : 88-92 Yamaha condensed service data for: YFM200DX YFM225 YFM250 YFU1 YFU1T
87 Yamaha YFM350xt maintenance : Condensed data for 87 Yamaha YFM350xt Maintenance
87 Yamaha FYM350XT condensed service data : Condensed service data for 87 Yamaha FYM350XT
04-08 Grizzly 350 4WD Service Manual
2001 Yamaha Warrior Service Manual Supplement
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplement
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 service
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Suppl
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250_Bruin250_1998-2005_ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
Yamaha ATC YT60 Zinger
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
YTZ250S Parts cataloque 
YTM225DXN Parts cataloque 
YTM200ERN Parts cataloque 
YT175J Parts cataloque 
YT125G-H-J Parts catalogue 
1994-2004 Wolverine YFM35FXG Service Manual
1983-1986 Yamaha Moto-4 200 & 225 Service Manual
YTM200K Service Manual 3wheeler 1983 to 1986


Owners Manuals
CanAM
CanAm Renegade 2010 500/800/800X Owners Manual 
CanAm Outlander 2010 500/650/800R Max Owner Manual 
CanAM Outlander 2010 500/650/800R EFI Owners Manua 
CanAM Outlander 2010 400 EFI & Max Owners Manual
CanAm Outlander 2007 500-650-800 Max Owner manual 
CanAm Renegade 2007 800 owner manual
CanAm DS 650 X 2007 owner manual
Honda
2005 TRX650FA Owners manual
2006 TRX450R-ER Owners manual 
1998 TRX450-ES Owners manual
2006 TRX680FA Rincon Owner manual 
2006 TRX500FA Owners manual 
2006 TRX400FA Owners manual 
2007 TRX420TM/FM Owners manual
2007 Honda TRX420TE/FE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX250TE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TM/FM owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TE/FE owner manual

Kawasaki
Brute Force 750 Owners Manual
Kazuma
Kazuma Jaguar 500 Owner Manual
Kazuma Meerkat 50 ATV owners manual 

Yamaha
2000 Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual
2004 Yamaha Kodiak Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Owners Manual
2007 Raptor YFM700RSEW Owners manual 
2006 Wolverine YFM450FXV Owners manual 
2006 Blaster YFS200V Owners manual
2008 Grizzly 700FI owner manual
2004 BigBear 400 Owner manual
1984 YTM225DXM Owners Manual

Polaris
2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Predator 50 Owners Manual
2005 Polaris Sportsman 800EFI owner manual 
2005 Polaris sportsman 700EFI owner manual 
2005 Sportsman 6x6 owners manual

Youth ATV's
Kazuma 100/110 owner manual
Kazuma mini falcon 90 Owners Manual
Dingo 150 ATV owners manual 
Kazuma Falcon 150/250 owner manual


Miscellaneous Docs
Kawasaki FD671D-FD791D service manual
The Manual of Bicycle Repair : The Manual of Bicycle Repair, pedal that is..
ATV farm safety manual
Fuel to oil ratio chart
Two-stroke Tuner's Handbook
Two Stroke Performance Tuning Handbook
1965-78 Evinrude 1.5-35 HP Service/repair
Honda wiring colour codes
TGB Blade 250 service manual : Taiwan Golden Bee Blade 250 service manual
Keihin jet listings : Keihin jet listings and what they fit.
Sprocket gear and ratio cheat sheet : Sprocket gear and ratio helper for sport quads..
K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet : K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet 32 pages. Check it out!
Study Of Motorcycle Oils by Amsoil : Great informational article testing a variety of motorcycle oils
Electrical fault finding flow chart : A flow chart for fault finding your charging system
ATV winching : A article on your basic winch techniques
Tech tip - Electrical system : Electrical System care tech tip
Tech tip - Chain care : Chain adjustment tech tip
Milkuni VM Carb Tuning Manual 

POWER COMMANDER MAPS
Arctic Cat
Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model

Can Am
Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter 

Honda
Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter

Kawasaki
Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter
Map - 2008 Brute750 Snorkels SuperTrapp Exhaust, Stock AF 
Map - 2008 Brute750 TwinAir SwampSeries Exhaust

Polaris
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter

Suzuki 
Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust

Yamaha
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map

TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals 25 
ATV Service Manuals 152 
Miscellaneous Docs 18 
Owner's Manuals 44 
Power Commander Maps 48
--------------------- ---
 287


----------



## BF750FI

Wow, that's a lot of data. Good work.


----------



## phreebsd

its an ongoing effort to locate them. we also get some from members.


----------



## phreebsd

Just added 2001 Bombardier DS 650 Service Manual


----------



## mrkd1

added Kawasaki ATC

KLT 200 wiring diagram for early models with points


----------



## sweeper

:mimbrules::309149:


----------



## phreebsd

mrkd1 said:


> added Kawasaki ATC
> 
> KLT 200 wiring diagram for early models with points


 
thanks mrdk1


----------



## phreebsd

*UPDATE 11-12-2009*

ARCTIC CAT
2007 Arctic Cat 250 Service manual 
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
Arctic Cat 2006 400 400TBX 400TRV 500 500TBX 500TRV 650H1 650 Vtwin
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
2006 Prowler Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual
2008 Arctic Cat DVX400 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 50/90 Service manual
2010 Arctic Cat DVX90 and 90 utility service manual
2010 Arctic at 150 service manual
Arctic Cat 650 V2 2006 - Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2007 700 diesel service manual
Arctic Cat 2002 250 300 375 400 500M 500A Service Manual
Argo
Argo 23HP Briggs Engine Parts Manual 
Argo 6x6 8x8 Service Manual 

CAN-AM
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual
Bombardier DS 650 2001 Service Manual 
E-Ton
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual
E-Ton EXL150Y Parts Manual
HONDA
Honda 81-84 atc250r service manual
Honda ATC 70-125 Pre 85 Service Manual
Honda 86-87atc200x service manual
Honda atc250es 85-87 service manual
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
Honda TRX300FW 2000-2005 Service Manual
Honda Rancher TRX420 07-08 Service Manual
Honda Common Service Manual
Honda Foreman 400 95-2003 Service Manual
88-92 honda trx300 & trx300D
Honda Common service manual
Honda TRX500 FE/FA/TM 2005-2006 Foreman Service Manual
88-92 TRX200/SX service data
TRX250ES/SX TRX250 service data
00-06 TRX350 Wiring diagrams
74-87 ATC70 & TRX70 service data
88-92 TRX125 service data
88-92 TRX350[D] service data
04 Honda TRX350FE PARTS CATALOG
07-08 Honda ESP TRX420 fe
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
ATC350X 1985-1986 Parts cataloque 
TRX350FE/FM TE/TM 2002 2003 Service Manual
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Components
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Function
Video - TRX350 2003 ESP Troubleshooting
KAWASAKI
Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
KAF950 Mule 2510 Diesel 1999 Service Manual
2008 Kawasaki Teryx Service Manual 
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Prairie 700 2004 KVF700 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual
Kawasaki KLT 200 Wiring Diagram
KTM
2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment
KYMCO
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90
POLARIS
2005 Polaris SP 400&500 service manual
2007 SPORTSMAN 700/800/800 X2 EFI Service Manual
Sportsman 400-500 2001 Service Manual
2003 Polaris Scrambler50/90 Outlaw90 Predator90 Service Manual
88-92 Trail boss service data
09 Polaris 850 EFI/HD/EPS service manual
2005 sportsman 700/800 service manual
2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
Polaris RZR 2008 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris X2 700 800EFI 800 Touring Service Manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual 
Polaris ranger 500efi 2009 service manual 
Polaris scrambler 500 2009 service manual 
Polaris youth models 2009 service manual 
Polaris youth models 2009 service manual 
Polaris outlaw 450-525 2008 service manual 
Polaris youth models 2008 service manual 
Polaris outlaw 450-525 2008 service manual 

SUZUKI
88-92 LT300E service data : Condensed data for 88-92 LT300E & LTF300
88-92 LT230E/S service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT230E/S & LT250S
88-92 LT160E service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT160E Covers: General Specs. Tune-up Specs. Sizes-Clearances Capac
88-92 LT500R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT500R
88-92 LT250R service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT250R
88-92 LT80 service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 LT80
88-92 LT-F4WD service data : Condensed service data for 88-92 Suzuki LT-F4WD Covers models: Lt-4WD LT-F4W
Suzuki LT500R Quadzilla 1987 Service Manual : Service Manual for the legendary Suzuki LT500R 1987
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual : Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
KingQuad 700 2005 Service Manual : Service Manual for 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Porting Instructions
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Tuning Guide 
1988 - 1992 Suzuki LT250R Service Manual

UNION
2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual


YAMAHA
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Service Manual
2001-YFM660 Raptor Service Manual
2003 YFZ450S service Manual
04 Yamaha YFM350S Service Manual Supplement
01 YFS200P blaster manual supplement
88-92 YFM350ER YFM350FW service data
88 Yamaha YFM350X : Condensed service data for 88 Yamaha YFM350X
88-92 Yamaha condensed data : 88-92 Yamaha condensed service data for: YFM200DX YFM225 YFM250 YFU1 YFU1T
87 Yamaha YFM350xt maintenance : Condensed data for 87 Yamaha YFM350xt Maintenance
87 Yamaha FYM350XT condensed service data : Condensed service data for 87 Yamaha FYM350XT
04-08 Grizzly 350 4WD Service Manual
2001 Yamaha Warrior Service Manual Supplement
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplement
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 service
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Suppl
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250_Bruin250_1998-2005_ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
Rhino 450 2005-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha ATC YT60 Zinger
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
YTZ250S Parts cataloque 
YTM225DXN Parts cataloque 
YTM200ERN Parts cataloque 
YT175J Parts cataloque 
YT125G-H-J Parts catalogue 
1994-2004 Wolverine YFM35FXG Service Manual
1983-1986 Yamaha Moto-4 200 & 225 Service Manual
YTM200K Service Manual 3wheeler 1983 to 1986

Owners Manuals
CanAM
CanAm Renegade 2010 500/800/800X Owners Manual 
CanAm Outlander 2010 500/650/800R Max Owner Manual 
CanAM Outlander 2010 500/650/800R EFI Owners Manua 
CanAM Outlander 2010 400 EFI & Max Owners Manual
CanAm Outlander 2007 500-650-800 Max Owner manual 
CanAm Renegade 2007 800 owner manual
CanAm DS 650 X 2007 owner manual
Bombardier DS650 2001 2002 Owners Manual

Honda
2005 TRX650FA Owners manual
2006 TRX450R-ER Owners manual 
1998 TRX450-ES Owners manual
2006 TRX680FA Rincon Owner manual 
2006 TRX500FA Owners manual 
2006 TRX400FA Owners manual 
2007 TRX420TM/FM Owners manual
2007 Honda TRX420TE/FE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX250TE owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TM/FM owner manual 
2006 Honda TRX350TE/FE owner manual



Kawasaki
Brute Force 750 Owners Manual
Kazuma
Kazuma Jaguar 500 Owner Manual
Kazuma Meerkat 50 ATV owners manual 


Yamaha
2000 Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual
2004 Yamaha Kodiak Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Big Bear 400 Owners Manual
2007 Raptor YFM700RSEW Owners manual 
2006 Wolverine YFM450FXV Owners manual 
2006 Blaster YFS200V Owners manual
2008 Grizzly 700FI owner manual
2004 BigBear 400 Owner manual
1984 YTM225DXM Owners Manual


Polaris
2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Predator 50 Owners Manual
2005 Polaris Sportsman 800EFI owner manual 
2005 Polaris sportsman 700EFI owner manual 
2005 Sportsman 6x6 owners manual


Youth ATV's
Kazuma 100/110 owner manual
Kazuma mini falcon 90 Owners Manual
Dingo 150 ATV owners manual 
Kazuma Falcon 150/250 owner manual

Miscellaneous Docs
Kawasaki FD671D-FD791D service manual
The Manual of Bicycle Repair : The Manual of Bicycle Repair, pedal that is..
ATV farm safety manual
Fuel to oil ratio chart
Two-stroke Tuner's Handbook
Two Stroke Performance Tuning Handbook
1965-78 Evinrude 1.5-35 HP Service/repair
Honda wiring colour codes
TGB Blade 250 service manual : Taiwan Golden Bee Blade 250 service manual
Keihin jet listings : Keihin jet listings and what they fit.
Sprocket gear and ratio cheat sheet : Sprocket gear and ratio helper for sport quads..
K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet : K&N Filter Information & Test Results Booklet 32 pages. Check it out!
Study Of Motorcycle Oils by Amsoil : Great informational article testing a variety of motorcycle oils
Electrical fault finding flow chart : A flow chart for fault finding your charging system
ATV winching : A article on your basic winch techniques
Tech tip - Electrical system : Electrical System care tech tip
Tech tip - Chain care : Chain adjustment tech tip
Milkuni VM Carb Tuning Manual 


POWER COMMANDER MAPS
Arctic Cat
Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model


Can Am
Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter 


Honda
Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter


Kawasaki
Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter
Map - 2008 Brute750 Snorkels SuperTrapp Exhaust, Stock AF 
Map - 2008 Brute750 TwinAir SwampSeries Exhaust


Polaris
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter


Suzuki 
Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust


Yamaha
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map


*TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals 26 
ATV Service Manuals 153 
Miscellaneous Docs 18 
Owner's Manuals 46 
Power Commander Maps 48
--------------------- ---
290*


----------



## cojack

^^^^^^OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrkd1

ATC200S 84-86 Shop Manual in place


----------



## phreebsd

Thank you sir!


----------



## gpinjason

is the Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual good for my 09 650i?


----------



## DaveMK1

gpinjason said:


> is the Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual good for my 09 650i?


Also is it good for a 08 650i?


----------



## T-Model

Looking for service manual for 2007 rincon 680 , also service video. Thanks for the help: Matt


----------



## mrkd1

T-Model said:


> Looking for service manual for 2007 rincon 680 , also service video. Thanks for the help: Matt


Notice this in manual section:
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual (38.18 MB)


----------



## bonehead

I am looking for a service manual for a 94 400 Yamaha Kodiak.

Thanks in advance!

Randy


----------



## phreebsd

bonehead said:


> I am looking for a service manual for a 94 400 Yamaha Kodiak.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Randy


i will hunt that for you.




just added Prairie 650 Service Manual. covers 2002 and 2003


----------



## mrkd1

bonehead said:


> I am looking for a service manual for a 94 400 Yamaha Kodiak.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Randy


noticed this in the manual section

YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 service manual and also

04 Yamaha Kodiak YFM400FAT owners manual (9.04 MB)


----------



## mrkd1

Loaded for your view pleasure
winterizing tips
2010 A.C 366 service
2010 A.C prowler xt,xtx,xtz service
2010 A.C 400,550,650,700,trv,1000 service
2005 sportsman 800 parts


----------



## gpinjason

mrkd1 said:


> noticed this in the manual section
> 
> YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 service manual and also
> 
> 04 Yamaha Kodiak YFM400FAT owners manual (9.04 MB)


I believe a 94 kodiak is totally different from 00+


----------



## gpinjason

gpinjason said:


> is the Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual good for my 09 650i?


I never got a reply on this....... anyone? phreebsd?


----------



## phreebsd

here's an updated master list. Updated today.
total 312 files

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/downloads_masterlist.txt


gpinjason - ill have an answer for you in a few minutes.


----------



## phreebsd

gpinjason said:


> I never got a reply on this....... anyone? phreebsd?


 
that manual is for the SRA. 
Im lacking a 650i manual but the 750i manual should work 99%. 
brute650i says that's the case.


----------



## phreebsd

Updated today
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/downloads_masterlist.txt


TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals 27 
ATV Service Manuals 161 
Miscellaneous Docs 19 
Owner's Manuals 68 
Power Commander Maps 48
--------------------- ---
Total 323


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> that manual is for the SRA.
> Im lacking a 650i manual but the 750i manual should work 99%.
> brute650i says that's the case.


OK, thanks!! :rockn:


----------



## mrkd1

A.C 2010 dvx 300-300 utility service (33.42 MB)

A.C 2010 450 service (38.29 MB) 

1985 TRX125 Owners are posted


----------



## Chefdaveyboy

*automobile manuals...*

Thanks to the site for by new brutes manual!!! Big ups!

Where can i get a 2006 Dodge Grand Caravan Sport Service Manual???? Any Help???


Chef:aargh4:


----------



## mrkd1

Lots of info here for Dodge at link,

http://www.allpar.com/fix/index.html

If your looking for something spcial I might be able to scan a few pages if i can find 1 in my pile.
Pm if you need something with your email.


----------



## Coolwizard

I'm looking for 1998 prarie 400 4x4 service manual.


----------



## phreebsd

Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## The Great Pumpkin

*Manuals*

hello wondering if any one has repair manuals for a 06 brute force 650 sra, or a 04 suzuki eiger 400, any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## phreebsd

we have the 650 sra but i can locate the eiger one at this time.


----------



## BrutemanAl

got a freind looking for a service manual for his 2000 honda 450 es , got one?


----------



## rmax

have problem down loading manuals i get the you have exceeded daily limit message when i try to d/l manual anyone else haveing this problem


----------



## phreebsd

hang on let me see if i can fix


----------



## phreebsd

try it now. looks like the one file never came down properly but was counted on every attempt. i cleared all your counters for today.


----------



## rmax

hope you can , and i know you will if you can, rember my log in problem , took a little bit of doing an a user name change but it all worked out . thank man you guys realy take care of the site an members


----------



## rmax

tried sunday to d/l man. from about 11 am to 2:45 pm said it was d/l after it finally finished , went to docouments to see. it said there was an error in loading that could not be repaired, so i tried to d/l agian this morning (monday) an got the ole you have exceeded daily limit agian i thought we had this thing whipped sunday, but not to be, thanks for trying phreebsd,


----------



## Rockhopper

Hi,

Noob here. I'm after a service manual for a 2008 Arctic Cat 500 TRV. I can see manuals for an 06 and an 09 but no 08. Anybody able to help?

TIA,
Rockhopper.


----------



## phreebsd

uploading it now!
give me just a few minutes


----------



## phreebsd

rmax said:


> tried sunday to d/l man. from about 11 am to 2:45 pm said it was d/l after it finally finished , went to docouments to see. it said there was an error in loading that could not be repaired, so i tried to d/l agian this morning (monday) an got the ole you have exceeded daily limit agian i thought we had this thing whipped sunday, but not to be, thanks for trying phreebsd,


its such a huge file to get.
ill PM you another link to use that wont count toward the count.


----------



## phreebsd

Rockhopper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Noob here. I'm after a service manual for a 2008 Arctic Cat 500 TRV. I can see manuals for an 06 and an 09 but no 08. Anybody able to help?
> 
> TIA,
> Rockhopper.


 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=356


----------



## 1970chev

Phreebsd,
I bet if we made a brute with a Busa engine and a suspension of a ham you could find a manual!!!:haha::You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## phreebsd

haha yep. ive ran across the hyabusa manual a million times and have have ham ones 

:rockn:


----------



## watercan

HoDoes anyone know where I could find a service manual for a 2001 Yamaha Wolverine 350 a4wd


----------



## phreebsd

1994-2004 Wolverine YFM35FXG Service Manual : 1994-2004 Wolverine YFM35FXG Service Manual (88.36 MB)


----------



## lifted_sportsman

Hello, I would like to pay the donation so I can download manuals. Can someone show me a link on were to pay? Is paypal offered as a payment option? thanks for your time!


----------



## gpinjason

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/payments2.php <--- Go there, and Paypal is the method of payment


----------



## lifted_sportsman

thank you!


----------



## jhowland

need 1 4 polaris 330 magnum 4x4 2000


----------



## phreebsd

i will see if i can locate this one for you.


----------



## gpinjason

Anybody know if this manual will work for an 05 TRX500FGA?

Honda TRX500 Rubicon Service Manual 2001-2003 year models (131.89 MB)


----------



## amadhunter

*05 Vinson 500*

Anyone have a service manual for a 05 Suzuki Vinson 500?


----------



## phreebsd

I sure dont. not yet. My stepdad has a 07 vinson and i've been hunting a manual for it.


----------



## beastien

Hi, I'm after a complete service manual for a Suzuki LT-F4WD if possible, same as the model covered in the condensed version.

Also I'm after a service manual for a 92 Yamaha YFB250 Timberwolf.


----------



## Big D

I finally downloaded mine today. Holy sh....mokes is it thick. The one section alone was 330 pages. 

The dudes on that site put a...thing on the file that wouldn't allow it to print continuously. Every 10th page was unprintable. That made it really time consuming. Print 1-9, 11-19, 21-29...well you get the picture. But I've got it now.

Thanks for the lead Phree.
D


----------



## phreebsd

welcome, ma'am.


----------



## HondaGuy

Wouldn't happen to have one for a 07 Zuki Eiger Auto would ya?


----------



## dayle

Lookin' for a 07 Polaris Sportsman 450....if anyone comes across one....thanks.


----------



## gpinjason

I know it's a long shot... but looking for a manual for Polaris SLT 700 Personal Watercraft (jet ski)... not quite sure of the year model, but it's in the 96-98 range... anything???


----------



## HondaGuy

I need a manual for the 99 Xplorer 300 that I picked up if you can find one for me.


----------



## nathangunn28

Curious how i access the manuals for download, i am needing a 2006, Brute Force 750 and also a 1986, Honda Fourtrax 300 (2wd) any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## IBBruin

You have to subscribe to the forum either as a M&M subscriber or a full subscriber.


----------



## phreebsd

the eiger manual was added to the list. as well as a new bayou manual coming.


----------



## HondaGuy

phreebsd said:


> the eiger manual was added to the list.


Perfect timing, I'm gonna be starting to work on it next week lol. Thanks!:bigok:


----------



## marc2000gt

Anyone have a manual that covers a 1999 Polaris Sport 400?


----------



## mww250r

I'm in search of a manual for a 1995 polaris sportsman 400 (2-stroke)


----------



## jdurche

Hello , i need SUZUKI LT 160 service manual please. Thanks.-


----------



## phreebsd

just uploaded the polaris 550XP manual. 

mww250r and ,marc2000gt i think i have what you guys need alkready just havent uploaded it yet.

jdurche, ill hunt for that .


----------



## jdurche

phreebsd said:


> just uploaded the polaris 550XP manual.
> 
> mww250r and ,marc2000gt i think i have what you guys need alkready just havent uploaded it yet.
> 
> jdurche, ill hunt for that .


Thanks!!!


----------



## thefuzz

any chance of 1 for a 2002 honda 400EX


----------



## phreebsd

thefuzz said:


> any chance of 1 for a 2002 honda 400EX


we have this one for a 2005-2009 400EX. they added reverse in 2005. everything else should be the same.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=314


----------



## phreebsd

just added 15 2009 polaris manuals.

will be adding about 50 more owner & service manuals.
^ all suzuki and yamana
coming shortly..


----------



## gpinjason

Hey phreebsd, did u ever get that dodge ram manual online?


----------



## phreebsd

shoot mayne what year and model.. 
i stay so dang busy i forgot :\


----------



## phreebsd

10 suzuki service manuals added


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> shoot mayne what year and model..
> i stay so dang busy i forgot :\


I don't remember what year, I think it was 05... I remember one of the other members sent them to u to get them scanned a while back...


Edit: it was 03... Not sure if u got the manual from him, it is on cd... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=99924#post99924


----------



## philty

Hi I am looking for a 1994 Polaris 400 4x4 manual any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## philty

Still looking can anyone help


----------



## philty

mww250r said:


> I'm in search of a manual for a 1995 polaris sportsman 400 (2-stroke)


 Did you find the manual please let me know


----------



## rmax

*manual*



gpinjason said:


> I don't remember what year, I think it was 05... I remember one of the other members sent them to u to get them scanned a while back...
> 
> 
> Edit: it was 03... Not sure if u got the manual from him, it is on cd... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=99924#post99924


pm sent i have the manual, but i never heard back from you on it, the forum took 5 manuals from me to down load but the ram was not one of them, let me know if you still want it, i will get it to you some how


----------



## rsss

I need a manual for a 1992 trx 350 but would be satified with a wiring diagram, no spark.


----------



## gpinjason

How bout a Rhino 450??


----------



## phreebsd

gpinjason said:


> How bout a Rhino 450??


2009 Yamaha Rhino 450 Service Manual : Service Manual for the 2009 yamaha rhino (43.00 MB)


----------



## gpinjason

DOH! you know what I did.... I clicked on owners manuals... no wonder I didn't see it... LOL

too early!


----------



## phreebsd

i do it all the time


----------



## bshattuck87

How can I obtain a wiring diagram for a '07 Brute 750?

Brenton


----------



## rmax

pay the 9 or 15 dollars, become a s/m an you can download the whole manual. this is the best deal going as maintance manuals cost from 60 to 95 dollars


----------



## fishinspot

*1984 Honda TRX200*

Hello,

Do you have a manual for a 1984 Honda TRX200? The list I saw somewhere in this thread didnt show it so I was wondering if you have added it. 

Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

i do not have that one, sir.


----------



## mrkd1

There is this one.Some information

Condensed service data for TRX200 & TRX200SX 88-92
Covers:
General Specs.
Tune-up Specs.
Sizes-Clearances
Capacities
Tightning torques.


----------



## fishinspot

I saw that one but it is for a 1988 on. Not sure how much difference there is from 84 to 88.


----------



## atvaddict

What about an 05 125 grizzly? Please say you have it!!


----------



## krylon

Wish u had one for an 07 -08 eiger , LTA 400F


----------



## phreebsd

atvaddict said:


> What about an 05 125 grizzly? Please say you have it!!


no sir. we do have an owners manual though.
i will have it soon. 



krylon said:


> Wish u had one for an 07 -08 eiger , LTA 400F


we have this one

Suzuki Eiger LTF400 2002-2007 Service Manual : Service manual for the suzuki eiger. covers year models 2002 thru 2007 (104.27 MB)


----------



## ronnielsu

*2005 Grizzly 660 Service Manual*

I have a 2005 Grizzly service manual, I will send it to anybody that may need one. I will give a copy of it to the web site if someone lets me know how to do so.


----------



## phreebsd

here's the link to upload it

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=add&cat=6


----------



## ronnielsu

*Done*



phreebsd said:


> here's the link to upload it
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=add&cat=6


Please let me know if this is something you will be able to use.


----------



## phreebsd

yes, we don't have it. upload, please


----------



## ronnielsu

I uploaded it, is it what you were looking for?


----------



## phreebsd

yes, sir. thanks much!


----------



## ty98zr

*Xpedition 425 Manual*

New to the site and looking for a Polaris Xpedition 425 service manual. Thanks.


----------



## Roboquad

DeLorean DMC12 with flux Capacitor upgrade?
sorry Pree, couldn't help it have not been here in a while. Job loss


----------



## wistler1

I could really use a service manual for my 99 Kawasaki Prairie 300. I plan on doing some major overhauling eventually.


----------



## lowcountrytj

Phreebsd,you have a PM sir.


----------



## lowcountrytj

Is a 01 Yamaha Big Bear 4x4 Service manual possibly available??


----------



## phreebsd

i thought we had that one. ill check and see. if not i can attempt to locate.


----------



## byrd

I mentioned it to p425 but I forgot about this thread so ill post here LOL 07 can am ds90


----------



## lowcountrytj

Subscription going thru tonight ....Thanks Phree!


----------



## lowcountrytj

Phree...just checking to see if you had any luck on the service manual on the 01/400/4x..yammy big bear.
Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

im looking today!


----------



## phreebsd

uploading it now and will link it here for you.

byrd, yer DS90 manual ill look for now..


----------



## phreebsd

lowcountrytj said:


> Phree...just checking to see if you had any luck on the service manual on the 01/400/4x..yammy big bear.
> Thanks


Description - Service manual for the 2000 to 2003 year model yamaha big bear 400 2x4 and 4x4 models.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=457

there ya go sir.


----------



## lowcountrytj

I am not worthy:rockn:
:You_Rock_Emoticon:
Thank ya Sir


----------



## phreebsd

welcome, sir.

no luck on ds90.. yet.


----------



## byrd

no prob phree im not in no big hurry thanks for keeping me posted tho


----------



## gpinjason

2010 or 2011 RZR S?


----------



## prairieforce

Phreebsd, Thank you for all the work you put into the manuals. Also the videos that you have did.Very helpful.


----------



## lowcountrytj

^^^^Yes indeed


----------



## phreebsd

prairieforce said:


> Phreebsd, Thank you for all the work you put into the manuals. Also the videos that you have did.Very helpful.


thank you sir. its not easy to find them all. i do have some help. 
mrdk1 is a great resource!


----------



## byrd

phreebsd said:


> thank you sir. its not easy to find them all. i do have some help.
> mrdk1 is a great resource!


How r u finding them? Anyway I could help


----------



## phreebsd

searchy searchy hi and lo
for a manual anywhere i'll go.


----------



## byrd

:haha:


----------



## smilyt

Hello, I need a 05 Brute 750 Service manual please!!!


----------



## gpinjason

smilyt said:


> Hello, I need a 05 Brute 750 Service manual please!!!


The Brute manual is the #1 manual download on this site! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byrd

suzuki sv650...?


----------



## Realdealoo8

Just joined and paid to attempt to get a service manual for my 2004 Polaris Sportsman 700 carb. I figured the 2003 manual listed would work but when I attempted to download it said its damaged or corrupt? Any help please


----------



## mrkd1

byrd said:


> suzuki sv650...?


PM sent


----------



## JimHavok

OK, I see you have a couple of manuals in your library. Great, I only have about 400 on my laptop including many ATV manuals that are not listed in yours. How download what you have and upload what I have?


----------



## phreebsd

^ we'll talk via PM.


----------



## phreebsd

Updated today
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/downloads_masterlist.txt

TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals 27 
ATV Service Manuals 197 
ATV Owner's Manuals 106 
Miscellaneous Docs 24 
SxS Service Manuals 39 
SxS Owners Manusls  5 
Motorcycle Service Manuals 9 
Power Commander Maps 58 
-------------------------- --- 
Total 465 


thanks JimHavoc for a lot of recent additions!


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> Updated today
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/downloads_masterlist.txt
> 
> TOTALS
> 3-Wheeler Service Manuals 27
> ATV Service Manuals 197
> ATV Owner's Manuals 106
> Miscellaneous Docs 24
> SxS Service Manuals 39
> SxS Owners Manusls 5
> Motorcycle Service Manuals 9
> Power Commander Maps 58
> -------------------------- ---
> Total 465
> 
> 
> thanks JimHavoc for a lot of recent additions!


:bigok: Nice!!


----------



## phreebsd

starting to add motorcycle manuals as well.


----------



## phreebsd

just added these latest additions

2012 Can Am Outlander 800R and 1000 Owners manual
2012 Can Am Outlander 800 Xmr Owners Manual
2012 Can Am Renegade 800R & 1000 Xxc Owners Manual
2012 Can AM Commander 800 & 1000 Owners Manual 
2011 Can-Am Commander 1000 Service Manual
1988-1994 Honda TRX300 Fourtrax Service Manual


TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals 27 
ATV Service Manuals 198 
ATV Owner's Manuals 110 
Miscellaneous Docs 24 
SxS Service Manuals 40 
SxS Owners Manusls 5 
Motorcycle Service Manuals 9 
Power Commander Maps 58 
-------------------------- --- 
Total 471


----------



## phreebsd

added couple more 
2011 Polaris RZR XP 900 Service Manual
2009 Arctic Cat Prowler XT XTX Service Manual


TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals 27 
ATV Service Manuals 198 
ATV Owner's Manuals 110 
Miscellaneous Docs 24 
SxS Service Manuals 42 
SxS Owners Manusls 5 
Motorcycle Service Manuals 9 
Power Commander Maps 58 
-------------------------- --- 
Total 473


----------



## phreebsd

added 

2003 - 2007 Kawasaki KX 250 Service Manual 
2003 - 2006 Kawsaki KX 250N Service Manual 
2000 - 2010 Kawasaki KX 85A 100D Service Manual 
1999 - 2011 Kawasaki KX65A Service Manual 
2007 - 2011 Kawasaki KLX 140AB Service Manual


TOTALS 
3-Wheeler Service Manuals 27 
ATV Service Manuals 198 
ATV Owner's Manuals 110 
Miscellaneous Docs 24 
SxS Service Manuals 42 
SxS Owners Manuals 5 
Motorcycle Service Manuals 14
Power Commander Maps 58 
-------------------------- --- 
Total 478


----------



## Big D

Does anyone have one for a 1986 Yamaha Moto 4 YFM80?

I found a place I can order one, but thought I'd check with you guys first.

Thanks
D


----------



## phreebsd

I thought we have that one. If not, give me me a few hours to look before you pull the trigger on that one.


----------



## sumlikeitlouder

hey guys just wondering if you can get your hands on a service manual for a 1992 suzuki lt230e? the real manual not the condensed service manual please.


----------



## bgj44

*manuals*

I'm looking for a service manual 300 King Quad 2002 needing all the electrical specs for it. Also, I have about all of the Polaris service manuals up to the 08-2009 models. If needed let me know I will have to learn to upload. 
Thanks 30 to 40 manuals in total ??


----------



## phreebsd

ill check what we have and see what i need. 
uploading is simple. 
in the manuals section look for an add link.


----------



## sumlikeitlouder

I am looking for all the specs for the carb on a 1992 suzuki lt230e. Any help please


----------



## duneracerweston

I am in need of a 2002-2007 suzuki eiger LTA400 service manual if you help you would be AMAZING!
Thanks
Weston


----------



## rmax

there should be 1 in the manual section , i sent it in for the forum to add well over a yr ago


----------



## BigmuD

Sure could use a manual for my Suzuki Eiger 400. Any chance you have that animal and if so,could you hook a man up?


----------



## strubby

Could I get the manual for 08 Polaris Outlaw 450? I saw you have it.

I have Kawasaki KFX450r and Honda TRX250EX manuals if you would like them, just let me know how to get them to you!


----------



## zcmarlene

Iam looking for a Kazuma Meerkat owners manual. can anyone help PLEASE! [email protected]


----------



## MuddyGGG

Just subscribed. Thought you had service manual for 2008 Kawasaki Brute Force 650 (Not "i") SRA. Don't see it. Can you get it???


----------



## phreebsd

we have the SRA. its right here. 
Kawasaki Brute 650 SRA 2005-2007 Service Manual


----------



## MuddyGGG

Thanks, I saw that. It says 2005-2007. Is it the same for a 2008? Much, much appreciated!


----------



## Polaris425

Should be


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## andrew650

Any chance you could get one for the 2012 brute 750 eps?


----------



## 12Brute750

^^^^I'm highly interested too!!


----------



## MuddyGGG

Still looking for 2008 Brute Force 650 (no "i") service manual. I know it's out there but have yet to locate one specifically for this year and model. Any help would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Polaris425

year shouldnt be a big deal.. just d/l the 05-07 one... I dont think they really changed much on the SRA... it's always been a carbed bike, it didnt change to EFI in 08 like the "i" models.


----------



## MuddyGGG

Ok. Thanks for checking it out though.


----------



## mhayden

I'm new to the site. How do you get permission to download manuals?


----------



## Polaris425

Which are you looking for?


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## thensley

Hey guys what all manuals would work for a 2007 grizzly 350?


----------



## Polaris425

anything right in the range i imagine


----------



## sumlikeitlouder

hey im looking for a manual for a 92 lt230e. i know you have the service data is there any way you can get a hold of the complete manual. thanks


----------



## rebel1

YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!
Im sorry but im new here and hav'nt figures out the search engines very well yet. I am looking for manuals for 
06 750 Brute
02 Prarie 650
01 Polaris 500 Magnum
95 Polaris 425 Magnum
Thanks guys


----------



## kkiser

how about a repair manual for a 2004 Suzuki Eiger 400 Auto 4X4 thank for any help I have a flywheel problem I cant get it off to exchange with new one


----------



## cookgio

So how does it work if u want to get one or read/ use one i have 2012 brute 750 eps.


----------



## NMKawierider

cookgio said:


> So how does it work if u want to get one or read/ use one i have 2012 brute 750 eps.


I think just go here and pay your 9-dollar subscription fee and get anything you want.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/payments2.php


----------



## tptalin

*suzuki eiger 400 4x4 2006*

Hi i'm new arround here, but i hope you can help me with a repair manual for Suzuki Eiger LT-A 400/F 2006

Many thanks!

Alin


----------



## REeL-AXIN'

Can I please get a copy for a 2010 Brute 750?


----------



## Polaris425

You can have a copy of whatever you want, if you subscribe to the forum. They are not free, sorry. However you will find that becoming a Subscriber is much cheaper than buying the manual somewhere else.


----------



## mtra2878

hey fellas, i have looked and have not succeeded in finding a manual that i am looking for. so let me apologize in advance if i just overlooked it somehow. im looking for one for a 2009 yamaha grizzly 550. hopefully you guys can help me out


----------



## anchandler

looking for a manual for a brute 650i 2008


----------



## wolf_36

it's in the Manuals & Maps section top of the page in the links , think you have to pay to download it though but gives you access to all the manuals they have , I've use it a bunch well worth it .


----------



## Jawman

I found the Suzuki Eiger 400 service manual, but I can't download it and I just paid for a subscription! What is up?! Engine is locked up and I need this thing ASAP! Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425

It must not have gone through. You have not been added to the list, and I have not received an email receipt of payment/new user subscription.


----------



## Peninsulaatv

If I pay the $9 does that mean I can download a manual or does that give me access to all the manuals?


----------



## rmax

for the fee you can download


----------



## Polaris425

access to all of them, you can d/l any that you need but there's a limit on how many you can d/l per day.


----------



## bgj44

looking for a 750fi manual teryx 2013 anyone


----------



## Sniper69714

Im looking for a 2008 Grizzly 450 4x4 service manual, do you happen to have one?

Cheers


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

hey fellas Im looking for a service manual for a 2011 Polaris RZR 800 S, I already looked in the maps and manuals section to no avail. Anyone have one to upload.


----------



## gpinjason

Anyone got a manual for the Ranger 900 XP yet?


----------



## gpinjason

gpinjason said:


> Anyone got a manual for the Ranger 900 XP yet?


No? :thinking:


----------



## JeremysForeman500

Where can I get an 06 brute manual?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason

JeremysForeman500 said:


> Where can I get an 06 brute manual?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


If you visit the full website, there's a link at the top of the page for Manuals & Maps. Go there, pay your $10, then you have access to all the manuals in the system, including the Brute.

Here's the link, but I don't know if it will work if you click it from Tapatalk. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php


----------



## 13brute650sra

*2013 Brute force 650 SRA*

Got anything for me?
Thanks either way.


----------



## double84

*Kazuma Jaguar service manual*

Hi there! I don´t see a full list of downloadable manuals.. Do you have a service manual for Kazuma Jaguar 500? Really need one.


----------



## gpinjason

Anyone have a service manual for 2001 Yamaha Kodiak 400 4x4? I already have the 2002 manual, but there are some slight changes in electrical system, not too sure if there are more differences.


----------



## wapitiman

I am looking for a service manual for a 2009 Suzuki king quad 500axi is there one I can download.


----------



## 13red750

2012+ brute 750 service manual?


----------



## iveywood

i need a service manual for 2010 kawaski 4010 mule


----------



## Res71cue

Ok guys sorry in advance but new to forum. I have been looking through the forum for a link on the 05 750 Brute Force service manual and can't find the downloadable version. Also loving the forum and threads. Can't believe I didn't find you guys sooner.


----------



## NMKawierider

As a subscriber, you will have access to all the manuals including that one. Here's the link to get started.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/payments.php


----------



## kenbrown

I'm looking for manual for 1997 Honda Foreman 400 4x4. Rebuilding top end.
TIA.


----------



## tim42038

maybe one for a 98 sportsman 500


----------

